# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  Выбираем новый стиль форума

## JAHolper

Кто желает - предлагайте варианты. Можете в и-нете поискать "стиль для vbulletin 3.8.2"
Потом я предложу какие-нибудь варианты и проголосуем.

P.S. Предлагать в виде скринов стиля...

----------


## JAHolper

Вот интересненький вариант. И будет у Жодино социальная сеть =)

----------


## АВИАТОР

Вот здесь есть: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (спасибо  .29)
Можно оставить обычный стиль(вполне устраивает,даже ночью)+сделать окно чата в нём потемнее

----------


## PatR!oT

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

Для ночного этот ничего: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Если надо будет "отфотошопить" какую-нибудь шапку или подобное - обращайтесь)) При желании можно переделать любой стиль (поменять цветовую гамму или изображение, без изменения пропорций)

----------


## SDS

это уже называется - "остались от козлика рожки, да ножки"...

----------


## .29

> Если надо будет "отфотошопить" какую-нибудь шапку или подобное - обращайтесь)) При желании можно переделать любой стиль (поменять цветовую гамму или изображение, без изменения пропорций)


Кнопки скорее всего надо будет "перевести" тоже.

----------


## SDS

*.29*, 
кнопки можно сделать любого размера, цвета и формы - есть утилиты для этого

----------


## SDS

шапку можно отфотошопить хоть во все цвета задуги, да и залить можно любым градиентом - будет перелитваться как алмаз на свету...

----------


## АВИАТОР

Только просьба относительно шапки--чтоб она немного "весила",а то был тут когда-то баннер под 1,5 МБ...

----------


## vova230

Для начала стоит вернуть форуму нормальную работоспособность.

----------


## JAHolper

*vova230*, что именно?

----------


## SDS

по мне - нормально тема работает, но цвет шапки - цвет БелАЗА, если поменять - что останется от Жодино?

----------


## Mouse

Есть ли у кого хорошие фото белаза, а именно его перед, желательно 360 -тонник, можно и других моделей, - фас и профиль (не 3/4 и другие ракурсы)? У меня появилась идея, может пару вариантов придумаю.

----------


## JAHolper

Вот, недельку назад в гугле нарыл.

P.S. Пусть кто-нибудь сфоткает

----------


## SDS

*admin*, 
а чего их фоткать - эти нормально сфотканы, посмотрел я в развёртке, выбрать какой, а там повернуть, или на солнечный закат "повесить" - в Fotoshop нет проблем

----------


## vova230

> *vova230*, что именно?


Страницы разъехались, кнопки отсутствуют, вместо кнопок надписи и те не всегда читаемые.

----------


## JAHolper

*vova230*, это где так? Можно скрины?

----------


## vova230

Вот. Прямо на главной странице.

----------


## JAHolper

А. Ну так то обычный стиль надо просто отключить. =)

----------


## vova230

И что останется?
Второй мне например не нравится.

----------


## JAHolper

Поэтому и сделана эта тема =)

*Добавил ночной стиль, пишите как он.*

----------


## SDS

*admin*, 
а где эти стили переключаются? в кабинете пользователя я не нашёл...

----------


## Sanych

В самом низу форума в левом углу.

----------


## vova230

Ночной на глаза давит. Лично для меня обычный лучше всего нравится. Неужели такая проблема его исправить?

----------


## JAHolper

Нормально?

----------


## Sanych

Ай, мне зеленый не очень. Сине-черного нету там ничего???

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ночной не очень.
Не переношу чёрных,сразу такие сайты закрываю 
Предлагаю в кач-ве ночного стиля:
  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Первые три мне больше всего понравились

----------


## vova230

1-3-5-6 нормальные.
Спасибо за исправление обычного.

----------


## Sanych

Там есть вообще темный - blackhead. Посмотрите ещё - coolex, filux, и романтичский dinda.

----------


## SDS

мне нынешний cars нравится, я к нему и привык, и нестандартный он
этими синими форумами весь Интернет забит на одно лицо

----------


## JAHolper

Что-то не цепляет ничего... Может ещё варианты будут? В поисковиках много сайтов со стилями...

----------


## vova230

Небольшое предложение. Что если картинку на шапке форума ( у меня обычный стиль) сделать более активной, живой. Короче можно добавить туда время. Как то утром картинка вроде как рассветная, днем обычная дневная, вечером закатная, а ночью ночная. Думаю это не очень сложно сделать.

----------


## Mouse

Мне эта идея тоже нравится. Зачем менять стиль целиком - достаточно красочную шапку. Она все равно больше привлекает внимания чем остальные мелкие элементы. Можно как вариант gif, или флеш. Но с флешками не имел дело, а над шапкой могу подумать. Я юзаю cars,  с них и начну, только с текущими делами разберусь.

----------


## JAHolper

попробую сделать насчет изменения по времени суток, когда комп под руками будет...
Но шапки сам не нарисую...

----------


## vova230

Думаю флешку не обязательно. достаточно просто несколько вариантов одной картинки в разное время суток, и дать ссылки на каждую картинку в зависимости от времени. Если взять гифку, то можно добавить и движение, например летящую птицу, мигающий светофор, еще что-то подобное.
И еще. В обычном стиле на шапке стоит вид города. Но он не очень. Можно менять картинку (фотографию) зимняя, весенняя, летняя, осенняя. Разумеется не все сразу, но сделать не сложно. Есть ведь жодинцы-фотографы. Пусть поснимают виды города.

----------


## SDS

*admin*, 
нарисуем, на форуме умельцев по Фотошопу хватает

----------


## JAHolper

Ну что умельцы =)
Сделал. Меняется четыре картинки, днём, утром, вечером и ночью. При желании можно сделать и больше...
Осталось нарисовать что-нибудь нормальное.
Вот исходник:
Можно сделать его и длиннее... (шире)
Если считаете нужным, то можно и надпись "Жодино наш форум" убрать...

----------


## Mouse

Фух, в общем идея у мя такая - сделать напку или по центру или растянуть (тогда шапку разбить на 3 ячейки таблицы без границ - сбоку как на картинке, а в центральной ячейке залить фон полоской и на ней гиф логин "Форум Жодино и т.п.) - чтоб под любое расширение работало красиво. Думаю кто верстает сайты меня поймет. А главная концепция в приложении - но я не доволен качеством. Исходник отвратительный. А найти ровный "передок" не смог. 

Черновик.. надпись и ее стиль сделаю любой.

----------


## JAHolper

Я их не верстаю, поэтому не понял ничё))
Переделал чё-то. То или не то?

А вообще насчёт этой машинки... не нравится она мне... в том плане, что складывается ощущение будто у нас автомобильный форум)

----------


## JAHolper

А, кажется понял что ты имел ввиду, в принципе так красивее будет. Сейчас попробую сделать.

Ну вот, что-то такое получилось, картинку там немного можно поправить в стыках.
Вообще как оно смотрится?
Мне не очень)

----------


## Mouse

Это же черновиК... а ты его на общее обозрение)

Но суть такая - да, его растянуть, а вместо фотки белазика замастить полоской, как в приложении. Тогда получится непрерывная шапка. Ну это первый вариант. Можно сделать и другие, но опять же - надо хорошие исходники. Я еще погуглю, попробую накропать еще что-нибудь. Может кто идею подкинет?))

----------


## JAHolper

Так я вроде уже всё сделал так как ты хотел... Может у тебя не обновилось?

Негде экспериментировать. Да и пусть все пишут как оно им.

Изменение картинки по времени суток уже не надо?)

----------


## vova230

А для обычного стиля ничего?
И кстати именно для картинки в обычном стиле изменение по суткам будет смотреться наиболее шикарно.

----------


## Mouse

Сделаем, я только сегодня взялся. А креативная идея не всегда приходит)) Подкидывайте может идеи, или ссылки на то, что хочется с коментариями. Еще будут варианты, так что это не последняя идея. Могу сделать мигающие фары))

----------


## vova230

Так сделайте для обычного изменение времен года и суток. Вариант ускоренного изменения в виде гифки можно сюда в тему кинуть для просмотра.

----------


## .29

Сегодняшний cars ужасен.
Эта чудовищная симметричная шапка у меня высывает диссонанс с остальным содержанием сайта (несимметричным).
Эта кошмарная синяя полоска в ней. Такого цета, который в этой теме нигде не используется.
Этот ничтожный нечитаемый шрифт для made in zhodino.

Может быть я слишком придирчив потому, что не в духе, или потому, что убрали мою шапку  (без выпендрежа, но аккуратную), но примите во внимание, пожалуйста.

----------


## JAHolper

=)
А я вот хотел бы чтобы и в этом стиле (cars) в шапке по времени суток менялись фотографии города... Рассвет, ясный день, вечер, ночь... И чтобы жители Жодино на каждой фотке узнавали свой город... Изначально мне это представлялось в следующем виде:
Слева надпись "Жодино, наш форум", дальше оранжевый и постепенно градиентом переходит в фотографию города, которая находится справа... И по этой задумке нужны собственно только 4 красивых фотки с соотношением 4:1

Вот например интересный вид, который хорошо подошёл бы к шапке. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Только сфоткать бы его в подходящем к одному из четырёх стилей.

----------


## vova230

а я задумывал одну фотку но снятую в разное время. В идеале каждый час и вот такие мимолетные изменения в свете, цвете на протяжении суток.

----------


## JAHolper

Тоже не плохой вариант, только это уж точно надо чтоб кто-то в течение суток пофоткал что-то интересное...)

----------


## Mouse

Я просмотрел свои фотки - архитектуры Жодино мало, тем более для форума. Есть варианты с церковью или памятником Куприяновым, но будет ли это лицом города?? Вряд ли. Если делать коллаж - то что там должно быть? Фотками красивыми поделитесь))) А если придерживаться концепции форума общебелорусского - тогда можно природы красивой замостить.

----------


## JAHolper

Если там только церковь и ничего кроме, то конечно не очень. Было бы не плохо чтобы сочеталась какая-то травка/деревья/кусты/солнце с жодинскими постройками...
Хотя красивое фото может и без природы обойтись)

----------


## SDS

*admin*, надо четыре красивых панорамных фотки примерно 500-600х150 пикс.

----------


## SDS

эта шапка - для малолетних "геймеров"

----------


## SDS

*.29*, 
абсолютно согласен, твоя на порядок лучше, дизайн - это не всего в кучу намешать

----------


## SDS

*admin*, типа - так? тут размер анимашки 350х100 рх, шире в "исходник" не влезает, ну и градиент от желтого к оранжевому?
всё состругано из подсобного материала, так что звиняйте за вид.

----------


## JAHolper

*SDS*, в исходник не надо чтоб влезали. залей эти фотки в большом расширении.

----------


## JAHolper

Вот что получилось.
Фотка в шапке 600x145.
Хотя можно и не такую "широкоформатную", просто она ужимается хорошо, на маленькой это не сильно видно...

----------


## SDS

10 шт. 480х320 (больше материал не позволяет)
и не грузится по объёму, у меня 697кБ, а норма - 196кБ
упакованным отправляю
1.zip

----------


## JAHolper

Ну я не спец фотки украшать)
Так что кто умеет и может что-нибудь интересное предложить, заливайте сюда: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Еще одна идея с машинками... вариантов сей концкпции много. Надпись, если не броская, изменим.

----------


## JAHolper

Чуть позже повешу, пусть люди оценивают что лучше оставлять...

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
ты неправильно подходишь к вопросу: тут же не контора по продаже БелАЗов, поэтому белазик должен быть максимум один и в виде логотипа не более 100х100, а вот панорама, если оставить такой вариант, должна быть в 1,5раза шире, потому что ядовитый жёлтый цвет проявился и на контрасте её "забивает".

----------


## vova230

Именно надо панораму города. а белазы уже вторичны.

----------


## Mouse

> *Mouse*, 
> ты неправильно подходишь к вопросу: тут же не контора по продаже БелАЗов, поэтому белазик должен быть максимум один и в виде логотипа не более 100х100, а вот панорама, если оставить такой вариант, должна быть в 1,5раза шире, потому что ядовитый жёлтый цвет проявился и на контрасте её "забивает".


Этот стиль называется cars - если кто не понял, то это переводится - машина/автомобиль. А теперь какая связь между Жодино и автомобилем? До этого на шапке Синди Кроуфурд наверно загорала в бикини. Мне надоели какие-то сопли от "супер профи". Не нравиться - сделай лучше, а давать тысячи советов -любой сможет.
При этом ни в одном посте я не настоял на своем варианте. Что смог, то и сделал. Нравится - или нет, пусть люди решают. Я с удовольствием принимаю критику по существу. А  когда начинаются "умные"  пасквили (причем не в первый раз) то есть хорошая фраза - не говорите мне что делать, а я не скажу куда вам идти.

----------


## JAHolper

Каждый час новая фотка. (почти)
Сейчас 18 фоток. Больше ничего толкового не нашёл...
Вариант Mouse завтра повешу, посмотрим как смотрится.

----------


## SDS

Если кто считает, что за полчаса можно слепить хорошую шапку для общего форума, то я в этом сильно сомневаюсь. Форум не тематический и циркуль или кирпич не воткнёшь.
Я сделаю, когда будет из чего, но это будет лучше в моём восприятии, и главное - когда у меня появится желание. Что - то у меня оно пока напрочь пропало.
Потому как подходы у меня несколько иные. Да и вообще какое тут Жодино, тут давно вся Беларусь. Может "Жодино" было условием контракта? Тогда другое дело.
Старую шапку делал товарищ с понятием и не лепил какую - то фантасгармонию.

----------


## vova230

*Mouse*, Не обижайся. Советовать оно ведь всегда легче чем сделать.

----------


## JAHolper

Вот так вот шапочка Mouse смотрится. Там немного полоска затёрлась, но это фигня, можно поправить.
Пишите что оставлять будем...

----------


## JAHolper

Народ, отпишитесь какой из трёх стилей оставлять будем?
1. .29 (тот что всегда и был)
2. JAHolper (насчёт меняющихся фоток)
3. Mouse (текущий)

----------


## SDS

*JAHolper*,  ещё один вариант

----------


## JAHolper

Выбирайте какой оставим.
1. .29 (тот что всегда и был)
2. JAHolper (насчёт меняющихся фоток города)
3. Mouse (два БелАЗика)
4. SDS (текущий)
Прошу учитывать то что все варианты были немного сыроваты и не доведены до ума. Главное чтобы вам нравилась идея и вид... А мелкие недоработки как-нибудь уберутся.

----------


## .29

Мне понравился с меняющимися картинками. Там бы только линию перехода немного изменить и ваааще хорошо будет.
На втором месте, пожалуй, тот, что был всегда.
По поводу какого-то из предыдущих я отписывал уже.
Тот, что сейчас установлен (бляшка "Жодино наш форум", картинка с деревьями и игрушечный белазик) - какое-то недоразумение.

----------


## vova230

Блин, ну выложите все в одно место, а то я только две и видел.

----------


## SDS

Про старый вариант я давно мнение высказал.

----------


## SDS

положительно отношусь к конструктивной критике, поэтому после хирургического вмешательства осталось только вот это:

----------


## JAHolper

1. .29 (тот что всегда и был, кто не в курсе, справа от текущей надписи "Жодино" было это Вложение 378)
2. JAHolper (текущий, почасовое изменение фотки)
3. Mouse (Вложение 392)
4. SDS (Вложение 397)

Ну и плюс какая надпись лучше, та, что на шапке сейчас или та, что представил SDS в предыдущем посте?

----------


## vova230

Мне текущий нравится.

----------


## Sanych

Аналогично.

----------


## vova230

Закат над многоэтажками немного темноват для этого времени суток.

----------


## JAHolper

Ещё один вариант перехода...

----------


## JAHolper

Ещё вариант.

----------


## JAHolper

Или даже так.

----------


## vova230

Последний понравился больше всего.

----------


## .29

Мне первый из предложенных понравился. В третьем она, извините, телевизор какой-то открывает, а в первом выход в мир. 

И текущий (овальный переход) хороший.

----------


## vova230

Не телевизор, а окно в мир.
Текущий да, тоже неплохой.

----------


## JAHolper

Ещё вариант.

----------


## JAHolper

Подправил размерчик.

----------


## vova230

Протектору чего-то не хватает неуловимого.

----------


## JAHolper

> Протектору чего-то не хватает неуловимого.


прямых рук))

----------


## vova230

Ночной город классный на заставке.f:

----------


## .29

Поначалу никак не мог врубиться откуда диссонанс. 
Тени в логотипе и подписи "наш форум" под разным углом падают.

----------


## SDS

спериментаторы, не ломайте того, что было изначально лучше

----------


## JAHolper

Т.к. данный стиль форума был выбран по моему вкусу. 
Возможно, некоторые усомнятся в его крутости.
Поэтому можете сами предложить какие-либо стили.

Искать стиль необходимо на vBulletin 4.1.8
Вот например список, из которого я выбрал текущий стиль - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Так же, что-то есть здесь - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А вообще на эту версию движка пока очень маленький выбор...

----------


## Vanya

то что надо [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Не. Я на такое не подпишусь. =)
Может быть когда-нибудь в виде дополнительного стиля, но вешать тёмный в качестве основного не буду.

----------


## Vanya

ну так повесь как второй

----------


## гость

хе-хе     сколько копий было сломано     *** ты холпер -- всех растерял      ***

----------

